
Reading your DVDs the RAW way (2007) - userbinator
https://debugmo.de/2007/07/read-your-dvds-the-raw-way/
======
MayeulC
Quite interesting.

> The software also contains code to properly handle Gamecube optical discs

I suspect this is the real reason behind the experiment. I've been looking for
years for a way to get raw DVD data, to decode XBOX discs [1]. Why can't
manufacturers give us raw access to the discs? Are they afraid we might use it
to break copy protection schemes?

[1]
[https://xboxdevwiki.net/Xbox_Game_Disc](https://xboxdevwiki.net/Xbox_Game_Disc)

~~~
matheusmoreira
> Are they afraid we might use it to break copy protection schemes?

Yes. Many CD copy protection schemes worked by messing around with subchannel
data, error correction and things like that.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compact_Disc_and_DVD_copy_prot...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compact_Disc_and_DVD_copy_protection)

~~~
Sarkie
How did Alcohol120% work?

------
userbinator
(This submission was inspired by a previous article about CDs:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21185897](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21185897)
)

~~~
rasz
dont you mean by my comment
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21195720](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21195720)
? :)

------
peter_d_sherman
Great Article!

Reading it reminded me (at least to the best of my knowledge at this point in
time!) that _THERE ARE NO OPEN HARDWARE CD /DVD PLAYERS_.

I think some person or people should attempt a completely open hardware CD
and/or DVD and/or Blu-Ray player...

I'd be happy with just a completely open hardware CD player...

~~~
userbinator
IMHO open software/firmware would already be far more useful, because then you
could read discs at a far lower level which greatly aids in data recovery
situations; something like the optical disc version of a
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KryoFlux](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KryoFlux)
, in other words.

The hardware in a drive is very high precision but otherwise quite "mundane",
as the article shows.

------
youdontknowtho
Anybody else always think of Robert Anton Wilson when you see RAW capitalized?

~~~
bwigfield
RIP RAW

